# Belkin Network Card Not Working Properly



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey guys. Been a while since I've been on the forums. Site sure has changed a lot. Anyhow, I have Belkin Network card for my laptop that's not working properly. 

Belkin Wireless G Plus MIMO Notebook Card Model no. F5D9010. Running on a Toshiba Tecra 9000 with Windows XP SP2. (possibly 3 but can't recall) 

I used to use this card at college to pick up wireless and while traveling at Starbucks and it worked fine. Fall semester it starting not wanting to pick up signal and giving me error messages that closed the software down. I eventually got tired of it and just ran a 50ft ethernet into my living room and stopped using it at school. Well I'm tired of the ethernet down my hall running through my living room so it's time to trouble shoot this bad boy.

Some time ago when I gave up on the card I uninstalled all the software that was on the computer. Today I got the installation disc that came with it and ran it on the laptop. Everything installed smoothly. 

Note: I did notice when it said "insert your wireless device now" I grab my card to put it in and by the time I had it in this screen had already gone away and installation said complete. 

Anyhow, everything seemed to install fine. The connect screen for the program popped up and shortly afterwards it gave me an error and force closes the program. This is what it used to do in the past. 










I let it force close and then restarted the software. This time it didn't error force close. So I went to the connect screen and it eventually found my network after finding quite a few others (let me add my wireless router is no more than 20 feet from the living room) and I selected my network and input my pass phrase and hit connect. It sat in limbo trying to connect for a good minute or two and then gives me a limited or no connectivity error. 










The router I'm using is a Belkin Wireless G Router. In the past I remember sometimes I would go into the router settings and disable and reenable wireless and sometimes I think that might have helped but it definitely wasn't a sure fire fix if I recall. I could recall incorrectly that that even worked once though since that was some time ago. 

As always, thanks for any help and hope we can get this wireless card running smoothly and I can remove my ugly 50ft ethernet from my hallway and living room. :laugh:


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

If you are using any 3rd party utility manager to wireless connect, disable the Wireless Zero Configuration (WZC) for XP and WLAN Auto Config for Vista/Win7 from Control Panel's Services. Click on Start and type *services.msc* press enter, locate WLAN Auto Config and Disable. Otherwise, the WLAN Auto Config needs to be Started if you're using Windows WZC.

Please see this Sticky and provide some info needed in order for us to better assist you.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

Would the belkin software designed to work with the wireless card and connect to the network be a 3rd party utility manager? I can go into options in the belkin software and select "use windows to connect to network" and then I can use the little computers connecting icon in the task bar to connect but it still errors out. 

ISP- Cox Communications-Cable Connection (though this problem connecting isn't just at my house it's everywhere) 

Here is a copy of the Xirrus screen running on the laptop.










Here is the ipconfig /all from the laptop. (keep in mind i still have the laptop plugged in via the 50ft ethernet so that it has internet since the card isn't working) (sorry I don't remember how to post the scrolling text boxes) 

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jon>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : jon-37a0d83e63d
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Belkin

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Belkin Wireless G Plus MIMO Notebook
Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1C-DF-01-87-D2
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.252.81
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-39-47-42-D9
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.3
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, May 20, 2011 12:20:13 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, January 18, 2038 10:14:07 PM


C:\Documents and Settings\Jon>


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*BUMP* 

Anyhow help here guys? I'd love to get this wireless card working. It originally worked fine when I first bought it...


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Uninstall your Belkin's wireless utility and let Windows handle wireless connection and see if that helps.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

I uninstalled the belkin wireless utility and plugged in the wireless card. Windows acknowledges the new hardware and says wireless card then the wizard for drivers pops up. Can't find the drivers through the internet and says an error occurs with hardware and it isn't running properly. 

I tried to find the drivers without the utility online. Went here:

Belkin : Support F5D9010 Wireless G Plus MIMO Notebook Card - Drivers

And downloaded the first option: F5D9010 Version 1xxx Driver

When I run it the only option is to "install drivers AND utility." I tried to do that and when it gets to the part that says installing drivers for your device "please plug in your wireless device now," I plug in the device and keep hitting okay but the please plug in device keeps popping up. When I hit cancel it says drivers were not installed. 

I'll keep searching the net for just the drivers without the utility but I'm at a lose here. This card used to work perfectly fine and just randomly started doing this.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*BUMP* 

:4-dontkno


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

While the Belkin utility installed and running, make sure that WLAN Auto Config Service is disabled from Services.

From Device Manager locate the Belkin Adapter, do you see any symbol ? ! or x ?


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

Running the Belkin Utility with WLAN auto config off seems to have fixed the force close error but I still have limited or no connectivity to my network. No question or exclamation marks next to the device in device manager.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Pls Power Cycle all your devices.
How to Power Cycle a Computer | eHow.com

Test your connection after. If it's still a No Go pls remove your network security from the router for now.

Pls post an update.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

I power cycled everything and have the same issue. 

Removed security and still limited or no connectivity. Reenabled passphrase while waiting for your next response.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Let's try applying WPA, test the connection, then WPA2, apply the same setting in your computer.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

It was on WEP. The only other options are WPA2 only and WPA2/WPA. When I set it to WPA2 only and set the same password it doesn't connect and now the belkin software is force closing again. DId WPA2/WPA and same issue, won't connect. Won't even do the limited or no connectivity now.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

I think it's time to replace your Belkin Adapter. This time do not buy any Belkin brand, they are known to be faulty.


shewillnotdie said:


> It was on WEP. The only other options are WPA2 only and WPA2/WPA. When I set it to WPA2 only and set the same password it doesn't connect and now the belkin software is force closing again. DId WPA2/WPA and same issue, won't connect. Won't even do the limited or no connectivity now.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

What a rip... This things not even a more than a year old either. *sigh*

Question. I know the Toshiba Tecra 9000 had the option of built in wireless capability. Obviously out of the factory mine didn't have one. I would be possible to install one though right? It does have the outer switch for off/on and all. I believe it just didn't come with the wifi card installed. 

(Toshiba Tecra 9000 9100 A1 A2 A4 Wireless wifi Card | eBay)

Think it would be more cost efficient and beneficial to try to purchase one and install it or am I just wasting my time and money and should just grab a linksys or netgear wireless card?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Either the Linksys or Netgear Card would do. USB Wi-Fi Adapter would also be good.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm not a fan of taking up usb slots. The internal card I linked wouldn't work? I can do an internal card hooked up to the switch on the outside of the laptop for wireless ON/OFF right?...


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

You may give it a shot, see if it works or not. Make sure that you can return it if it didn't work.


shewillnotdie said:


> I'm not a fan of taking up usb slots. The internal card I linked wouldn't work? I can do an internal card hooked up to the switch on the outside of the laptop for wireless ON/OFF right?...


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

2xg said:


> You may give it a shot, see if it works or not. Make sure that you can return it if it didn't work.


Unfortunately ebay doesn't do returns. :4-dontkno


----------

